
TV Everywhere–A Pivotal Moment in the History of Television - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/cyberlaw/2009/12/16/tv-everywhere-a-pivotal-moment-in-the-history-of-television/
======
jasonlbaptiste
This is a really important issue from all sides- technological, business,
ethical, and more. We think newspapers are dying, but I'd have to say Cable is
even worse off. There's something substantial about having printed paper that
you can hold at least. It's just making the economics work. With cable,
there's absolutely no reason to have it with the internet. It's purely double
dipping.

I will tell you this. Comcast and all the others are scared shitless of one
thing- hooking your computer up to your tv and canceling your cable
subscription. Right now at least they have the value proposition of you being
able to easily watch their cable on that new HDTV you bought. Once the 50 inch
HDTV screen is as open as the internet/computing itself (im not talking about
silly set top boxes btw), they're utterly fucked. Content providers don't need
them and their revenue decreases substantially with people just canceling
cable.

ps- if this type of vision/stuff interests you on a
personal/professional/hobbyist level please please please email me:
j@jasonlbaptiste.com. I'd love to shoot the shit, im very passionate about
this topic.

